# Community shop?



## Juan (Oct 13, 2016)

Hi all, Ive been watching and learning and collecting material for a while now, and Im ready to take the plunge into my first knife. I have debated making/purchasing some equipment but with not having the proper garage/ workspace makes it difficult. I live in Fleetwood PA, and we have a facility called the Goggle works close by that has a metal shop I can sign up to use but it does not have anything I would need. 
Is anyone aware of any other communal shops? I know there are several woodworking shops but no metal that I have seen. Or anyone close to me that would like a hand around the shop and wouldnt mind teaching?


----------



## jessf (Oct 13, 2016)

I get by with a 5x3 shop space but also do a lot outside on the picnic table. I also use smaller power tools and move stuff around a lot.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Oct 14, 2016)

Noise, not space will be the constraint for most urbanites when it comes to hobbies like that.


----------



## Juan (Oct 15, 2016)

Noise can be an issue I suppose. I was talking to a few friend and then my dad and he said he recently bought a truck for the cab and frame and I can have the box. I'm going to take a look tomorrow and see if it's in decent shape. But I figure drop it in the yard and wire it. Then slowly set it up. The largest thing I plan on making would be a kitchen knife.


----------

